# help me pick wall color please



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

You could take the lead from your cousin's place and use the same beige color or a shade or two darker or lighter. I think the right shade of green or maybe even a yellow could work. It ultimately depends on your tastes and desires as I think you could make almost anything work with the right complementary pieces such as area rugs and pillows.

This does not address your question, but if the existing paint job was in good shape I would keep it as is for the first 6 months and see how you like it. As you may find other things in the home to spend your time and budget money on. Things you discover that need fixing up or changing after you start living there.


----------



## MeggoRal (Sep 3, 2016)

What a beautiful room - congrats on the new house! My living room has a very similar looking fireplace with vaulted ceilings. I love the way medium greys look against the color of the brick, but if you go for a cool toned paint color, make sure it doesn't clash too much with the mortar between the brick. I also think a grey paint would compliment those gorgeous floors. Benjamin Moore Stonington Grey is a popular, versatile grey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Unless you are getting ready to sell the house sometime soon, paint it whatever color *you *like, not what some fashion designer says.


----------



## I2aScAII (Sep 5, 2016)

I personally think the color you have is a perfect fit for the furniture/designs you picked out. If not, I really think a nice shade of pink brings out your living room especially with the fireplace's out-of-color design.

I do agree with ZZZZZ that you should choose a paint you like (I say this because Pink is my personal least favorite color)


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Many paint companies have programs available where you can upload pictures and then manipulate the colors before you buy any paint.


----------



## azurafates (Sep 1, 2016)

A neutral color like gray would be perfect!


----------

